# HDR Efex Pro 2 no longer working - does not open.



## yellow creek (Jun 18, 2015)

After literally years of flawless performance, today my HDR plugin stopped working properly.  Now, instead of launching after exporting to the plugin in the usual fashion, I get a dialogue box which asks me what folder I want to export to - as though I'm doing a routine image export to another file location.  HDR Efex is the only plugin in my Nik suite which is affected.  Could a preference somewhere have gotten messed up?  I can't find anything obvious.  Thanks!

Update - uninstalled plugin and reinstalled - had no effect on problem


----------



## happycranker (Jun 18, 2015)

There is an update for the collection version 1.2.9 from there web site, might be worth trying that first. I had to do this for PSCC and updated LRCC just in case, although mine still works without a problem. I wish I had read about the plugin issues first!


----------



## yellow creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, Peter.  That seemed to work.  I'm going to hold my breath now and do my CC update and see what happens.

Russ


----------



## happycranker (Jun 19, 2015)

No problem, might be worth updating your profile to reflect your version of LR!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 19, 2015)

Temporary Solution from Nik - https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1874725


----------



## beesparkle (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi there, if it helps digital camera mags current mag has a free version in it


----------

